# 26 week old with constipation



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

My baby was 26 weeks old on Xmas eve. I have been breastfeeding exclusively and have continued doing this when he has started weaning. He is now having his second recent period of trouble with constipation.
I was wondering what could be causing this so I can prevent it happening again?
He has actually been having baby porridge and fruit and veg for a few weeks and was fine with those.
I get very anxious about diet because of my own experience with PCOS.
Yesterday he did join us in Xmas dinner and had some mashed up chicken, potato, parsnip and cauliflower cheese (there was flour in the cauliflower cheese) He really enjoyed it although did not have very much. Could any of this be to blame?
I have also in the past week made a couple of his porridge up with formula and on xmas day I used full fat milk (as my HV advised was ok now). Although I don't think the formula can have been a problem as he has gone through a whole packet of cow and gate creamy porridge which I believe has formula in it and he was ok with that.
I also wondered if it could be because I am dehydrated myself? I have at sometimes been quite run down with the extra demands of breastfeeding on top of everything else.
In terms of remedying the situation I have reverted back to the foods I know he is ok with. I wasn't sure whether it would be advisable to stop food and just breastfeed? Is there a chance I could be giving him too much food for this stage? He is eating once or twice a day.
I am also making sure I make his porridge very sloppy. He is still having 4mths plus/gluten free porridge.
I have tried to give him water in a bottle but he isn't keen. My HV told me to put some apple juice in but I have to admit I haven't done this as my dentist gave me a big lecture about not giving him any fruit juice at all.
I am giving him breastfeeds a lot as I have never really got into a routine with it so far. I am also trying to up my intake of water.
The poo look solid like adult poo and he is having a hard time passing it. I have been given the impression by my health visitor that since I am breastfeeding even with the food the stools should still be more liquid than adults ones.
His weight gain is fine within 50 and 75th percentile.
Thanks
Jenny


----------

